# 2014 Giant Propel Advanced 3 Price?



## xeon (Dec 21, 2008)

Nothing in the review sections and I can't find the answer anywhere... so I'll ask, how much are you or did you pay for your 14 Propel Advanced 3?


----------



## bungis (Sep 3, 2014)

The MSRP is $3000 if that helps.
Propel Advanced 3 (2014) | Giant Bicycles | United States

All my local LBSs list it at $2799.99 available for order in sizes M, M/L, and L.


----------



## xeon (Dec 21, 2008)

bungis said:


> The MSRP is $3000 if that helps.
> Propel Advanced 3 (2014) | Giant Bicycles | United States
> 
> All my local LBSs list it at $2799.99 available for order in sizes M, M/L, and L.


Cool so your store is selling it at around $2800. I saw it mentioned on a vid review of being available for less than 2K... just wondered if people are really getting them for that. IME, I've always been able to buy bikes for way below MSRP. Just trying to be an informed buyer here and little info out there on this one.


----------

